# Buch Regelungstechnik



## Thomas86 (8 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Buch für Regelungstechnik.
Insbesondere ist für mich (und meine Praxisarbeit) folgendes von hohem Interesse:

"Regelung von Volumenströmen"

Kennt jemand ein Buch, das etwas zu diesem Thema der Regelungstechnik hergibt?
Danke schonmal!

Thomas


----------



## Mike369 (8 Januar 2009)

Servus,
Unter amazon.de kannst du kucken oder ich geb dir ne Nummer von ner Berufsschule da kannst du dann nen Lehrer aus dem Fach sprechen der dir da ein gutes Vorschlagen kann
wenn du willst geb ich dir die Daten
mfg


----------



## Thomas86 (8 Januar 2009)

Bei Amazon habe ich schon einiges durchgeschaut, mit zwei Dozenten von meiner Hochschule habe ich auch schon gesprochen. Gute Bücher zu Regelungstechnik können die meisten empfehlen... nur zum speziellen Thema der Regelung von Volumenströmen kann mir irgendwie neimand was genaueres sagen... :-/
Ist ja auch sehr speziell, geb ich ja zu...


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Januar 2009)

Ich kann dir das Buch "Einführung in die Regelungstechnik" von Horst Schiffelgen empfehlen. Das ist sehr praxisnah und wesentlich leichter verständlich als die meisten andere "Fachbücher", weil's speziell für Fachhochschul-Studenten gemacht ist. Is nicht so trocken und über-wissenschaftlich 

Aber was da über Regelung von Volumenströmen drinsteht, weiß ich auß'm Kopf nicht.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (8 Januar 2009)

ich hab mir dieses buch gekauft... 
Praktische Regeltechnik - [Springer] - [2007]
vielleicht ist das ja was für dich


----------



## Mike369 (8 Januar 2009)

Ich bezweifle das du ein Buch findest wo alles speziell zu diesem Thema drin steht , du wirst dir am besten ein zwei kaufen müssen wo dies und jenes über das thema drin steht. ich bin immer am besten gefahren wenn ich eins mit Grundkenntnissen allgemein und eins für fortgeschrittenere gekauft hab da kannst du dir dann alles zusammen schreiben was du brauchst...solltest aber auch mal ins netz schauen und dir da einiges raus drucken... ist ganz gut erklärt z.b. in wiki
mfg
Maike


----------



## Kieler (8 Januar 2009)

*Geheimtipp*

Hallo Thomas,

bei der Firma Jumo kann man sich das Buch "*Regelungstechnik für den Praktiker"* als PDF runterladen. Mir hat dieses Buch schon oft geholfen.

Hier der Link :
*http://jumo.de/web/Jumo_de.nsf/(all...Document&area=algNav&5&Support_gedrueckt&nav=*


----------



## Thomas86 (8 Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Werde jetzt gleich mal in die Bibliothek fahren und mir die empfohlenen Bücher + ein paar weitere ausleihen und mich einlesen... Das PDF scheint auch gut zu sein...
Mal sehen, was am meisten taugt 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## maxi (20 Januar 2009)

Ich habe Taschenbuch der Regelungstechnik von Deutsch Harry GmbH
Ist so der Leitfaden wie der Dubbel für den Maschinenbau.

Grüsse


----------

